# Net, Fish Grip or Pliers



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Up till now, I usually attach a trout size fish net to my pack and then go heading off to my fishing spots. Sometimes these spots require a hike through the woods. While I have not had any real problems other than a few snags here and there, I was curious about fish grips. Any benefit other than size compared to using a net? Does it harm the fish? Do you lose fish? Does a pair of pliers do just as well? Depending on the type of fish caught, I can see where a gripper may be better since one may catch species with a bit more "bite" compared to the average trout. Plus, using your hands has a higher risk of losing the fish should they flop and you are not prepared...

So, what do you use? A net, gripper, pliers or your hands?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Fish Grips have become an invaluable tool for us. I can see where they would be very usual while wading. I would go that route if you're having a debate. I don't think they can do any harm to a fish. The net probably does a lot more to a trout since it damages the slime they have on their bodies.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ARReflections said:


> Up till now, I usually attach a trout size fish net to my pack and then go heading off to my fishing spots. Sometimes these spots require a hike through the woods. While I have not had any real problems other than a few snags here and there, I was curious about fish grips. Any benefit other than size compared to using a net? Does it harm the fish? Do you lose fish? Does a pair of pliers do just as well? Depending on the type of fish caught, I can see where a gripper may be better since one may catch species with a bit more "bite" compared to the average trout. Plus, using your hands has a higher risk of losing the fish should they flop and you are not prepared...
> 
> So, what do you use? A net, gripper, pliers or your hands?


I tail all my fish that are over 24" with a landing hand "mesh bag" for the lil fellers I use a soft net! Are you talking about the boga grip? These Boga grips are used on things that have teeth that will rip you to shreds muskies, pike, blue fish not steelhead . Trout do not have the bone structure to support being dead lifted by there jaw! After all why does it really matter you see plenty of pictures of people with there fingers in there gills!...lol...


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

steelheader007 said:


> I tail all my fish that are over 24" with a landing hand "mesh bag" for the lil fellers I use a soft net! Are you talking about the boga grip? These Boga grips are used on things that have teeth that will rip you to shreds muskies, pike, blue fish not steelhead . Trout do not have the bone structure to support being dead lifted by there jaw! After all why does it really matter you see plenty of pictures of people with there fingers in there gills!...lol...


just because plenty of people do it, doesnt make it any better on the fish..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Ross said:


> just because plenty of people do it, doesnt make it any better on the fish..
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I think it's obvious that Tom was being facetious, although too many DO improperly handle fish.
I personally believe the Boga grips & copies have been the beneficiaries of a marketing blitz although they may be fine for toothy fish. I use a rubber net or, for smaller fish, just a Ketchum Release tool without ever touching the fish. While I lack his expertise, I have a good friend in Tennessee who catches a LOT of trout yet rarely touches one. He is a magician with that little tool.
Mike


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i use my hands


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I am going to pick up one of the Rising Lippa 4Life tools (the sythetic version) before my saltwater trip in October. Not sure if I'll use it for other species or not, might give it a shot. I mainly want it for the toothy critters I might catch in the salt, like bluefish, flounder, and spotted seatrout. I could see using it for photo ops with trout/steelhead, though, especially because you'd never have to handle the fish or even lift it from the water. I agree with Tom, no need to lift a trout or steelhead by the jaw out of the water, so I see the merits in using a lipping tool to keep the fish in the water and not have to handle them.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You can easily damage a muskie or pike lifting out it out of the water by grips without supporting its belly. The cheap grips that aren't on a swivel can also do some serious harm if the fish starts rolling. They are a great tool if used properly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought I'd chime back in here. I was in my local fly shop last night and did buy one of the Rising Lippa Special Blend tools. Like I said previously, I was interested in something like this for my saltwater trip coming up in October. I obviously have not used it yet on a fish, but just messing around with it, this thing seems very well made and thought out. It fits your hand very comfortably, and since this was the version sold via Orvis, it included a sweet little lanyard that is not a free add-on if you buy the tool from other suppliers (or so I have been told). I am probably going to fish a little this weekend and will take it along to try out. I'm not so concerned about using something like this in fresh water, but if I hook into a bluefish, sea trout, flounder, or any other salt species with fangs, I think this tool could be a great thing to have with me. So far, just in observations, I give it a solid two thumbs-up.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a knock off of the Boga style grip that I sometimes use for stripers and bluefish. I don't use it to lift the fish up, but rather to get that initial grip on the fish while it's boatside or next to me in the water while wading. With blues this is really helpful, but even with stripers I found sometimes this worked better than trying to grab them with my fingers.

Over time, though, as I did more wading and less boat fishing, it became just one more thing to carry, and I stopped. I have landed plenty of bluefish without it - I tail them, then hold them behind the head or under the body and remove the hook with forceps. This is not without some risk, though!

For everything else, I pretty much just use my hands. I have a nice net that I'll throw in my pram sometimes, but usually not.


----------

